# Black Cloud



## hdrocker00 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking to buy a good extended range choke that will be able to shoot black cloud through it....anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes put in a cylinder or skeet tube and let the wad do its work.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

carlsons makes a mid range and a long range for black cloud. www.choketube.com


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I would also suggest Carlson's Black Cloud choke tubes. If you are planning to use the new Black Cloud Snow Goose load, Carlson's recommend that you stay with the mid-range choke tube.

Their long range tube will not work well with the increased speed of the Snow Goose load.

I got this directly from Carlson's factory.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

I would suggest the patternmaster b.c. choke you can never go wrong with anything patternmaster


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't mean to act stupid but whats wrong with standard up to date Benelli choke tubes. I like Imp mod for over decoys, and since thats the only way I hunt Ducks. What would be my problem? 
:beer:


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

FYI...not supposed to use a patternmaster for Black Cloud.....

I have a Calsons BC long range choke and love it...tears them up...

It also patterns turkey loads better than the turkey choke i have.


----------



## mgemmill (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, My name is Mark new to the site!!! I was talking to a representative from Kicks about this same subject last week. He said that Black Cloud was designed to stay with the wad out of the barrel. While some chokes strip the wad as it exits the barrel the BC designed chokes do not, resulting in a better pattern. I don't think any BC choke I've seen is ported either. I ended up getting a High Flyer in Full. He said this could be used with all non toxic shot and used with lead. He also said that with full it was a true full but going to lighter lead shot it patterned more to the modified side.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

There was an article in wildfowler that dispelled the myth of wad stripping chokes. They actually crimp the wad shut so the shot stays in the wad longer just like Black Cloud. It was pics shot with a high speed camera that showed the results. Inters=esting read was last fall sometime.


----------

